# Boxing over wet tape



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok, so contractor is lowballing me on a small apartment finish, only way it makes sense is to tape and box 1st day, any thoughts on quality?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

dries slower, naturally, and the tape lines show through. other than that it gets done all the time. i have seen no ill effects of taping and bedding same day.


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

Seems to shrink up a little bit more than usual as "pick's" said tape lines show thru.... better to tape with a quick setting compound then coat with regular joint compound, just my opinion though....


----------

